# Rocket stove video 2



## Graham Orm (23 Mar 2013)

Hi guys, a video of my development process with the stove after an initial fail through to a successful burn. This will provide heat for the workshop, free and with zero smoke.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI_n6Nr_LsU


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Mar 2013)

When you said you were going to use exhaust putty, I thought great! ...how on earth is he going to get it off when it comes to welding?
There must be a reason why the exhaust doesn't work horizontally, though, and you wouldn't want any smoke from the off if the stove were indoors. I must admit I would have to watch a load of these videos, because I can't see how there can be any draw for the smoke when the whole thing's stone cold - fine when the exhaust goes straight up,as a normal chimney, but not up, down and then horizontal.


----------



## Graham Orm (23 Mar 2013)

That's how they work Phil! But I can't get mine to. There is such a thing as a rocket thermal mass heater. The exhaust/flue snakes along the ground and heat is extracted from it using earth and clay in which it is buried, this then retains the heat long after the fire is out. 

I have seen plenty with bottom exit flues. Someone in America with whom I have been liaising has suggested using both exhaust outlets and shutting the top one off once it is drawing properly.


----------



## Gary Morris (23 Mar 2013)

would winding copper tube round the flue and connecting it up to a radiator be any good? The video looks great, and nice one getting it done.

Gary


----------



## Graham Orm (23 Mar 2013)

Gary Morris":3l0ipco6 said:


> would winding copper tube round the flue and connecting it up to a radiator be any good? The video looks great, and nice one getting it done.
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary. Possibly, I've thought about that. I am taking a rad out on a job soon, might try it.


----------



## Hutzul (23 Mar 2013)

I think that you've nailed it Graham, just adding fins will help to disperse more heat into your workshop.

Many thanks for sharing Graham. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## MickCheese (24 Mar 2013)

Really interesting. I'm sure you are nearly there with this. Just down to fine tuning now. 

Mick


----------



## Dangermouse (24 Mar 2013)

With such a small amount of being burnt in that small feed pipe, surely you have to be right there all the time feeding it non stop as those little bits of wood must burn in seconds????


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Mar 2013)

Thanks guys.



Dangermouse":2ypcz8la said:


> With such a small amount of being burnt in that small feed pipe, surely you have to be right there all the time feeding it non stop as those little bits of wood must burn in seconds????



They burn quickly while it is open at the top, when it's running properly i'll put a lid on with a small vent and it will slow down the burn. I'm also going to add a hopper to the feed pipe so it will take wood in as it burns. Once it reaches heat you can also put bigger stuff in on end that burns down slowly. Also one of the benefits and main attractions of a rocket stove is that it consumes roughly half the wood a standard stove would.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (26 Apr 2013)

Grayorm":3kidlu44 said:


> Hi guys, a video of my development process with the stove after an initial fail through to a successful burn. This will provide heat for the workshop, free and with zero smoke.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI_n6Nr_LsU



Right....it's hardly free is it! Depends on how you value your time I guess


----------



## Graham Orm (27 Apr 2013)

Random Orbital Bob":19fo9xif said:


> Grayorm":19fo9xif said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, a video of my development process with the stove after an initial fail through to a successful burn. This will provide heat for the workshop, free and with zero smoke.
> ...



Yes that is the question Bob. The materials were virtually free. I think I paid £6 for the fire blanket and £12 for the Perlite and £5 for the tube. The rest was scrounged. As for time, I view it as pleasure time in the workshop. I like playing with metal as much as wood, so creating this was as much fun as making something in wood for me.Therefore labour cost zero. Plus huge satisfaction knowing i won't have to pay exorbitant costs to heat my workshop next winter or be forced to stay out of it until the weather warms up. Very happy days!! If you want me to make you one I can work out a price :lol:


----------



## houtslager (27 Apr 2013)

Well, ?I found the idea of reducing my wood burning t0 1/8th a good idea, thus making my wood pile last longer between wood chopping a good idea - I have threestoves to feed in cold weather, plus the fact that some of my present set up in in the conservatory which was around the 0c - 5c in the last few weeks. So for the sheer fun of playing with metal I gave this idea some time and effort. LOL.



It has been fun to do, and has some serious thinking behind it, as I want a good , heat source for my workshopas 500m3 space to heat efficiently and cheaply. Also, on the www are loads of interesting RMH stoves and some are just unbelievable,
hth
K


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (27 Apr 2013)

well gents....I cant disagree with that...my workshop was blinkin freezing this winter and one of those dalek propane jobs was useless unless I was actually sitting on the dam thing


----------



## Graham Orm (27 Apr 2013)

houtslager":3kbe68gh said:


> Well, ?I found the idea of reducing my wood burning t0 1/8th a good idea, thus making my wood pile last longer between wood chopping a good idea - I have threestoves to feed in cold weather, plus the fact that some of my present set up in in the conservatory which was around the 0c - 5c in the last few weeks. So for the sheer fun of playing with metal I gave this idea some time and effort. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good job. Have a look on YouTube for PPotty1 or TryinToHard they have done lots of development work.


----------



## Tom K (28 Apr 2013)

This guy seemed to have a good set up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psGFkFkKv8o will do something similar if the new workshop ever gets started!


----------



## Graham Orm (28 Apr 2013)

Tom K":24hg3fk1 said:


> This guy seemed to have a good set up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psGFkFkKv8o will do something similar if the new workshop ever gets started!



Yes, I credited ZFF on the front of my first video for doing a lot of groundwork. His is built with fire bricks rather than insulated steel tube. I have shelved mine now till the weather turns again. I have got it working perfectly, just needs 'prettying' up now. I plan to put a glass door on the firebox and a controlled air inlet. Fins on the body and a lick of fireproof paint. My final test which was much more successful than the one in my video's burnt all the paint off the top cylinder and reached 430 degrees at the top. That's roughly the temp of an electric cooker ring. All from a few scraps of wood, nothing substantial at all. My main problem all the way through had been air leaks between the chambers, and also the rocket tube was too short.

I'll do a video of the final job, but it will be the autumn before I do any more on it. Too many other projects on! :wink:


----------

